# Only one ASF account per person



## Joe Blow

This new version of the forum software makes it virtually impossible for those operating multiple ASF accounts to escape detection.

It is clearly stated in the code of conduct that each individual is entitled to one ASF account only. In the few weeks since this new version of the forum software has been installed it has snagged around half a dozen members with two accounts. Needless to say, I am not impressed.

Up until now I have just suspended one of the two accounts in question. From this point on, I will be getting tougher and suspending both. 

One account per person. No exceptions. If more than one individual in your residence wishes to have an ASF account then you would be well advised to let me know about it.


----------



## shinobi346

Is there a way we can see a list of all banned members? Partly out of interest and also to know which posts to disregard when reading old threads.


----------



## constable

shinobi346 said:


> Is there a way we can see a list of all banned members? Partly out of interest and also to know which posts to disregard when reading old threads.




you mean an asf shame file  .  Well done joe certainly helps to add to asf's credibility.


----------



## hissho

just being curious...
is the latest version of your software THAT powerful? there must be a way to get around. i'm not encouraging anyone to use 2 accounts---not at all, just from the perspective of technical side...
China has spent billions of bucks trying to prevent its ppl from reading "harmful" news and big-name companies like Cisco and MS helped by selling chinese government billions of dollars of hardwares and softwares. but technically-savvy ppl can still get around.
there must be a way. i don't have time to find out and i don't need to. but there must be a way. i do believe.

again i'm not by any means encouraging anyone to use 2 accounts here.
cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

Shinobi: While I understand your curiosity I don't think it serves any real purpose to list all of ASF's banned members, and it's not an option that this forum software provides (except for moderators and admins). Think of them as ASF's ghosts.... disembodied spirits who once were, but now are no more.  

Hissho: While nothing is perfect, the mods and I have been astonished at the ability of this software to indentify those operating multiple accounts. Obviously I'm not prepared to go into too much detail, but in order to fool it you would have to be very clever, computer savvy, and persistent. In the end, why take the risk? Just use one account and avoid any trouble.

The reason I'm being so firm on this issue is multiple accounts threaten the integrity of ASF. There is no genuine reason for anyone to be operating more than one account. One person, one ASF account, one voice.


----------



## clowboy

Joe Blow said:


> The reason I'm being so firm on this issue is multiple accounts threaten the integrity of ASF. There is no genuine reason for anyone to be operating more than one account. One person, one ASF account, one voice.




You mean aside from increaseing your chances at winning the stock tipping comp


----------



## chops_a_must

Joe Blow said:


> This new version of the forum software makes it virtually impossible for those operating multiple ASF accounts to escape detection.
> 
> It is clearly stated in the code of conduct that each individual is entitled to one ASF account only. In the few weeks since this new version of the forum software has been installed it has snagged around half a dozen members with two accounts. Needless to say, I am not impressed.
> 
> Up until now I have just suspended one of the two accounts in question. From this point on, I will be getting tougher and suspending both.
> 
> One account per person. No exceptions. If more than one individual in your residence wishes to have an ASF account then you would be well advised to let me know about it.




Damn. I was hoping to make fake accounts so I could ramp stocks that don't exist. 

Chinpokemon Limited anyone?


----------



## billhill

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Chinpokemon Limited anyone?



LOL, good to see another fan.


----------



## Happy

Joe Blow said:


> Shinobi: While I understand your curiosity I don't think it serves any real purpose to list all of ASF's banned members, and it's not an option that this forum software provides (except for moderators and admins). Think of them as ASF's ghosts.... disembodied spirits who once were, but now are no more.





I strongly believe that perpetrators should be shamed.

This soft approach and privacy protection is a fertile ground for crooks.

This is why we have so many snake oil salespeople, so many scams and so many cheats as there is hardly or no punishment.


----------



## shinobi346

Joe Blow said:


> Shinobi: While I understand your curiosity I don't think it serves any real purpose to list all of ASF's banned members, and it's not an option that this forum software provides (except for moderators and admins). Think of them as ASF's ghosts.... disembodied spirits who once were, but now are no more.





Joe Blow, the reason I ask is also a practical one. I wish to know for the same reason why you banned them - credibility. If their posts are still about and I'm reading through old posts then I at least know to disregard those posts made as they were probably done to ramp/drive down the price of a stock. If their posts have been binned then it doesnt matter but may explain if a thread mightn't flow in places.


----------



## Wysiwyg

shinobi346 said:


> Joe Blow, the reason I ask is also a practical one. I wish to know for the same reason why you banned them - credibility. If their posts are still about and I'm reading through old posts then I at least know to disregard those posts made as they were probably done to ramp/drive down the price of a stock. If their posts have been binned then it doesnt matter but may explain if a thread mightn't flow in places.




I'm not suckin' legumes but if you are on a good thing then there is no need to say...la dee da is goin' to the moon or coo day tar is goin' to hit $200.

Provide some realistic (which is debatable) information or substantiation and you don't waste your time or anyone elses time. 

THEN you might find that others see the good opportunity too.


----------



## doctorj

shinobi346 said:


> Joe Blow, the reason I ask is also a practical one. I wish to know for the same reason why you banned them - credibility. If their posts are still about and I'm reading through old posts then I at least know to disregard those posts made as they were probably done to ramp/drive down the price of a stock. If their posts have been binned then it doesnt matter but may explain if a thread mightn't flow in places.




Shinobi,
The Mod team understand your concerns.  I'm sure you can understand the potential difficulty a policy of naming and shaming might create.  Fortunately, the great majority of people here at ASF do the right thing.  The post good research, ask good questions and don't post under multiple aliases.  The others that don't play by the rules will disappear in the ether and with them any posts they've made that we feel are manipulative.


----------



## Joe Blow

Some individuals do not appear to be taking me seriously on this issue.

If you are operating multiple ASF accounts, you *WILL* be discovered, unless you are running from internet cafe to internet cafe logging into a different account at each one. 

If, for some reason, you have more than one ASF member logging into ASF from the same internet connection you *MUST* let me know. Please send me a PM with details if this is the case.

For the last time, this issue is not a joke. Some accounts have already been suspended and I will not hesitate to suspend more. One ASF account per person. Those are the rules and I expect people to abide by them.


----------



## purple

Good to see that this forum is policed well. 

While we are supposed to do our own research and not be carried away by ramping, it would be good to protect newbies who rely more on comments (and ramping). 

I would agree for harsh punishment.

Why is crime so low in Saudi? because perpetrators get beheaded.


----------



## Fool

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/member.php?u=110

This guy is operating as "stop_the_clock" as well.

See FWL thread for proof, he posted on HC using the same account.


----------



## Joe Blow

Fool said:


> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/member.php?u=110
> 
> This guy is operating as "stop_the_clock" as well.
> 
> See FWL thread for proof, he posted on HC using the same account.




The account 'krisbarry' was suspended in 2005.

Kris was given a second chance a long time ago... he knows not to push his luck.


----------



## prawn_86

hence the reason why he is probably posting under the STC name. the posts are exactly the same here as hotcopper, as mentioned in the fwl thread


----------



## moneymajix

Re Joe Blow and not naming and shaming.

I interpret Joe's " no names" attitude in a postive light.

Naming and shaming can be a malicious exercise. More than that, it is a time-wasting distraction.

Getting rid of multinickers is important and upholds the integrity of the site, especially as it gets bigger. Congratulations for the improvements.

In any case, after a while you get to know those posters with worthwhile comments. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Joe Blow

We don't name and shame here. If someone is up to no good and involved in fradulent/misleading behaviour (i.e. multiple accounts etc), all accounts associated with that individual are suspended immediately.

The mods and I are serious about maintaining the integrity of ASF and we wont hesitate to act if the situation demands it. But at the same time we feel no need to turn that process into a circus.


----------



## moneymajix

Joe, 

Thanks for your response.

I do have a query in regards to using shared computers, at a library or educational institution, for instance. 

It could look like multinicking if 2 or more ASF posters used computers at the same library. I can't imagine the chances are great but it is possible.


Question 1:
Is there grounds for appeal where a mistake could have occurred in identifying a multinicker?
An innocent person could be suspended.


Question 2:
Also, do you have a policy of checking the alleged multinicker posts to see each "personality" is, in fact, posting on the same shares?  I guess that would be a double check.


I know the above scenario is not something likely to happen very often. However, an incorrect suspension would obviously have a negative impact on the individual/s involved. I am thinking, how would you feel if it was, you!


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe Blow

moneymajix said:


> Joe,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I do have a query in regards to using shared computers, at a library or educational institution, for instance.
> 
> It could look like multinikcing if 2 or more ASF posters used computers at the same library. I can't imagine the chances are great but it is possible.
> 
> Question 1:
> Is there grounds for appeal where a mistake could have occurred in identifying a multinicker?
> 
> Question 2:
> Also, do you have a policy of checking the alleged multinick posters to see they are in fact posting on the same shares?  I guess that would be a double check.




With regards to Question 1:

Mistakes will occasionally be made and we do listen to people and consider their case if they feel they have been suspended unjustly.

Question 2:

We now have fairly advanced tools to detect when multiple accounts are being used by one individual. We monitor the posting behaviour and patterns of both usernames to determine whether or not they are guilty of  misleading/fradulent behaviour and make our decisions based on that, after very careful consideration.


----------



## doctorj

It's horses for courses.

From a mod's point of view a person with multiple accounts is generally very easy to spot (my personal favourite is when they have the most elaborate conversations... with themselves).

Outside of the most extreme circumstances we will generally contact the individual involved and work toward resolving the situation. *99% of people with multiple accounts do so innocently*. They'll register at ASF and come back weeks or months later and register again. In these circumstances we'll ask the individual which they'd prefer to keep and remind them of the lost password feature.

We're not tyrants, but we do come down very heavily on those that choose to break the rules to try to gain advantage. As Joe said, we take the integrity of ASF very seriously and expect our members to help us maintain it.


----------



## moneymajix

Hey guys,

Thanks for your replies.

I wonder if other share forums share this reasonable approach?


Cheers


----------



## moneymajix

For posters on other share forums - you may be aware that on one of these forums, moderators recently suspended posters incorrectly.

The technology for catching multinickers apparently being faulty.

Some of those suspended have been reinstated but not others (although they were supposedly the same poster)!

These days many people gain information re trading from the internet, the new form of media.

If people are incorrectly suspended it seems to me that one could argue that this is a form of market manipulation. Some views are being silenced - accidently or on purpose. 

I wonder what ASIC would think of that?


----------



## doctorj

moneymajix said:


> If people are incorrectly suspended it seems to me that one could argue that this is a form of market manipulation. Some views are being silenced - accidently or on purpose.
> 
> I wonder what ASIC would think of that?



I think this is a fairly silly argument. 

I think the situation you describe would be analogous to ASIC getting involved if a newspaper hired one journalist over another or if a tipsheet covered one stock but not another.

ASF is a great place for people to share and challenge ideas, but everyone's account remains active at Joe's pleasure.  It does sound harsh, but it's his house and he can let whoever he would like in.  

Fortunately Joe is very level headed and fair and I think punters recognise this which is why people continue to flock to ASF.


----------



## greggy

moneymajix said:


> For posters on other share forums - you may be aware that on one of these forums, moderators recently suspended posters incorrectly.
> 
> The technology for catching multinickers apparently being faulty.
> 
> Some of those suspended have been reinstated but not others (although they were supposedly the same poster)!
> 
> These days many people gain information re trading from the internet, the new form of media.
> 
> If people are incorrectly suspended it seems to me that one could argue that this is a form of market manipulation. Some views are being silenced - accidently or on purpose.
> 
> I wonder what ASIC would think of that?



I don't think "some views" are being silenced on purpose in this forum.  Its open and accountable. Go to Hotcopper, go to Crazy Jim's where you'll have to pay a high fee per annum, but the chances are you'll coming running back to Australia's best share forum. The beauty of it is that its free.
The moderators here do a great job.


----------



## insider

What stops somebody just opening up a new email account and a new ASF membership?


----------



## Joe Blow

insider said:


> What stops somebody just opening up a new email account and a new ASF membership?




Nothing. But we know as soon as they do. 

Cant go into any detail but the tools we now use to detect multiple accounts are quite sophisticated and someone would have to go to a *lot* of trouble to avoid detection.


----------



## moneymajix

Hi Greggy

I was referring to all share trading forums and not just ASF.

The point I was trying to make is that a particular share forum could suspend members due to faulty technology and/or incompetent mods. Further that there might be no redress to an eroneous suspension.

I am relatively new to this forum so I don't know that much about it, to be honest. I have heard from a couple of longer-term members that it is a forum which promotes high level posting. In fact, I think Crazy Jim Smith, spoke well of this forum some time ago. That is how I found out about it.

Regarding Crazy Jim Smith's forum. 
I did pay $120 for membership to CJS forum. I think it is good value, actually. 
May be particularly suited to the less experienced traders. 

In my view, there are some good posters on HotCopper if you know who they are. I also, suspect people are looking at other forums due to some of the drawbacks of HotCopper.



Cheers


----------



## insider

Joe Blow said:


> Nothing. But we know as soon as they do.
> 
> Cant go into any detail but the tools we now use to detect multiple accounts are quite sophisticated and someone would have to go to a *lot* of trouble to avoid detection.




I think you should know that my sister has an ASF account and she moved back home with us because she is doing and extension to her house... She's the one who referred me but I don't think she has logged on for a long time... chances are that the system will use IP addresses to kick people out... I'm just saying don't kick me out just because she uses my computer now...


----------



## Joe Blow

insider said:


> I think you should know that my sister has an ASF account and she moved back home with us because she is doing and extension to her house... She's the one who referred me but I don't think she has logged on for a long time... chances are that the system will use IP addresses to kick people out... I'm just saying don't kick me out just because she uses my computer now...




We don't ban people automatically unless there is obvious fradulent behaviour associated with the accounts. We accept that very occasionally two separate individuals with separate accounts will access ASF from the same internet connection. Some people are placed on a watchlist, others are questioned about it. We are very careful abut how we handle these situations and try and be as fair and as even handed as possible.


----------



## moneymajix

FYI

Today's AFR
Page 3

ASIC review of forum rules to take on multi-nics


----------



## Joe Blow

Thought this thread was worth reviving just to warn people of the folly of creating multiple accounts at ASF.

If we are convinced that one person has created two separate accounts on ASF we will ban both accounts immediately and that person will never again be allowed to post on ASF.

We have multiple means of determining multinicks and we take our one person one account policy *very* seriously. If you do it, you will get caught.

If you have more than one person in your home using ASF with different user names I would contact me ASAP via PM and let me know about it.


----------



## numbercruncher

Yes multiple nicks can be confusing and frustrating, especially when the same person agrees with themselves.

Keeping my eyes peeled for suspicious activities


----------



## bvbfan

Joe, is it possible to have an account that doesn't allow posting at all?

Reason I ask is, I want to get parents to look at some of the threads without having to reset all the unread threads that I've not looked at.


----------



## Joe Blow

bvbfan said:


> Joe, is it possible to have an account that doesn't allow posting at all?
> 
> Reason I ask is, I want to get parents to look at some of the threads without having to reset all the unread threads that I've not looked at.




Not really. 

If your parents would like a separate account I would just set one up for them (or get them to set one up) and just tell them not to post if all they would like to do is read some of the threads.


----------



## nunthewiser

Hi just wondering if the chat rooms are monitored for multi names too as we got some clown with at least 3 different names ramping rubbish and disrupting things on a daily basis .......


----------



## Joe Blow

nunthewiser said:


> Hi just wondering if the chat rooms are monitored for multi names too as we got some clown with at least 3 different names ramping rubbish and disrupting things on a daily basis .......




We monitor all users for muti nicks. Please check your PM's.


----------



## nunthewiser

thanks


----------



## ouch

In the live chat rooms I love the "ignore" feature - but importantly I want to "hide" my posts from some leeches there that can't seem to contribute to the room. Is there anyway you can update the live chat to have a feature like the ignore but in reverse??? Like a "hide my posts" that you can pick and choose who its set for.

Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow

ouch said:


> Is there anyway you can update the live chat to have a feature like the ignore but in reverse??? Like a "hide my posts" that you can pick and choose who its set for.




I don't think that option is available Ouch. 

I would say the solution to that would probably be to create a password protected room and then you can choose who has access and who doesn't.


----------



## ouch

Been there and tried that Joe. Some people are happy to converse with some people that others arent. So the passworded rooms have just created a "with me or against me" type atmosphere ---- the solution i'm currently running is to have them "ignore" me on their system. But I'd much prefer to not have to have the process where it was up to them to decide if they can see my posts which contains hours of research and hard work. I just hate giving it up to people who never return the mojo. Leeches...... they are everywhere as i'm sure you'll recognise from the forums. The other thing is the frustration of people "not up to speed" with a issue replying to comments which then mislead the "newbies" and you spend half ya day making sure they dont lose their cash from a line of conversation they think you started . Anyway --- if ya could look into a "hide" feature I personally would appreciate it Joe. Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow

Will see what I can do.


----------



## professor_frink

Just thought I'd bump this thread up to remind everyone that you are only permitted to have 1 account here at ASF. Anybody caught with a second account will have both accounts terminated without warning.

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

Some people seem to think that we are joking about this rule. I am bumping this thread once more to assure everyone that we are not.

Anyone who is found with multiple ASF accounts (and if you do, we *will* find out) will have all accounts terminated and will *never* be allowed to register at ASF again.

We are *VERY* serious about this particular rule as we feel that multiple accounts threaten the integrity of the whole forum and we will not tolerate any violations of it.

One ASF account per person. No exceptions.


----------



## nulla nulla

Our house is networked and the missus has her own puta, however we obviously connect to websites from the same ip address. Is having another family member accessing the ASF forum (with their own user name and email address) a problem?


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Our house is networked and the missus has her own puta, however we obviously connect to websites from the same ip address. Is having another family member accessing the ASF forum (with their own user name and email address) a problem?




Not if you let me know about it first.


----------



## Agentm

Joe Blow said:


> Some people seem to think that we are joking about this rule. I am bumping this thread once more to assure everyone that we are not.
> 
> Anyone who is found with multiple ASF accounts (and if you do, we *will* find out) will have all accounts terminated and will *never* be allowed to register at ASF again.
> 
> We are *VERY* serious about this particular rule as we feel that multiple accounts threaten the integrity of the whole forum and we will not tolerate any violations of it.
> 
> One ASF account per person. No exceptions.





can you let us know who is doing this joe?

if you ban someone how can we ascertain who is banned and what damage they were doing on what thread.. just curious..


----------



## Joe Blow

Agentm said:


> can you let us know who is doing this joe?
> 
> if you ban someone how can we ascertain who is banned and what damage they were doing on what thread.. just curious..




Usually we get them before they have the chance to do anything deceptive. We have multiple means of detecting when someone is operating more than one ASF account and the system is almost impossible to get around.

If we feel that someone has been less than honest and has been posting under more than one user name in any thread one of the moderators or I will post in that thread and let people know the details.

Most of the time, those registering a second account do so because they wish to change their user name or no longer wish to post under a particular user name. I should point out that this is still no excuse and is still grounds for being permanently suspended. 

If anyone has a problem with their account, please contact me and ask me about it first before registering another account.


----------



## kincella

another forum I visit keeps a list of suspended users..for all to view....they do have a problem with serial pests...ones who are banned but find a way back in...and my experience with serial pests are they seem to have an extreme view...hence the need to comminicate that view...

ps I see you are cross promoting the property site...good on you...we need more good posters over there
cheers


----------



## sails

Joe, just wondering what would happen if another family (household) member forgets to let me know and decides to register without my knowledge.  Do you let the original ASF member know before banning them in case they are not aware of it?


----------



## Joe Blow

kincella said:


> another forum I visit keeps a list of suspended users..for all to view....they do have a problem with serial pests...ones who are banned but find a way back in...and my experience with serial pests are they seem to have an extreme view...hence the need to comminicate that view...




This is something we may introduce in the future if we find that we are having more of a problem with serial pests. Thankfully that is not the case at the moment.



sails said:


> Joe, just wondering what would happen if another family (household) member forgets to let me know and decides to register without my knowledge.  Do you let the original ASF member know before banning them in case they are not aware of it?




In the case of long standing ASF members we will always check first before suspending any accounts as we do occasionally have more than one member logging in from the same residence. 

We find that in the vast majority of cases those who register more than one user name with the intention of getting up to no good are flash-in-the pan, fly by night types who have no intention of contributing to the ASF community in any positive or constructive way.


----------



## sails

Joe Blow said:


> ... In the case of long standing ASF members we will always check first before suspending any accounts as we do occasionally have more than one member logging in from the same residence....




Thanks Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow

Four more accounts banned this morning for operating multiple ASF accounts.

Please don't open a second ASF account for *any* reason, and if there is more than one person at the same residence operating separate ASF accounts please let me know about it.

We are very tough when it comes to this rule and will not give second chances.

One ASF account per person. No exceptions.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Joe why don't you create a name and shame thread. If they are up to this stuff it would be nice to know so their post are given the credit they deserve.


:crap:


----------



## Joe Blow

Trembling Hand said:


> Joe why don't you create a name and shame thread. If they are up to this stuff it would be nice to know so their post are given the credit they deserve.
> 
> 
> :crap:




Hi TH,

We usually get them before they get the chance to get up to any mischief and most of them are user names nobody has heard of. We do occasionally make a mistake too and I would hate for someone to get shamed that didn't deserve it.

What I think I would rather do is what we did with the Octaviar thread. Once we became aware that someone was operating more than one account and posting in the one thread under both user names (and were certain of it) we banned them and then mentioned it in the thread in question so people were aware of what was going on. A cleanup of some of their posts might then be necessary.

But generally we get them pretty quickly, sometimes before they even get the chance to make one post.


----------



## browski

Scams, hoaxes or phishing coming from ASF database? Sorry, couldn't find any more suitable forum!

It seems to me that just in the last week I have had multiple emails trying to "phish"  bank account details and the only account that I have given this particular email address to is this forum. I could be wrong but maybe it is best to be aware and report similar occurrences to this forum.


----------



## Joe Blow

browski said:


> Scams, hoaxes or phishing coming from ASF database? Sorry, couldn't find any more suitable forum!
> 
> It seems to me that just in the last week I have had multiple emails trying to "phish"  bank account details and the only account that I have given this particular email address to is this forum. I could be wrong but maybe it is best to be aware and report similar occurrences to this forum.




Hi Browski,

The registration details of ASF members, including their email addresses, are *never* shared with any third party. Any email you receive from ASF will be clearly marked as coming from us and is sent personally by me.

Some spammers are known to use software that generate random email addresses targetted at particular well known ISP's. They do not care if most of their emails bounce as long as they hit some genuine accounts, which by the law of averages they inevitably will. Your account may have been one of these but I cannot know for sure.


----------



## Joe Blow

Am bumping this thread to warn everyone once again about our policy of *one ASF account per person*.

If you open a second account *for any reason* all your accounts will be immediately suspended and you will never be allowed to become an active member of ASF again.

There's no reason for anyone to be registering a second user name and we do not accept any excuses - trust me, we hear a lot of them!


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> Am bumping this thread to warn everyone once again about our policy of *one ASF account per person*.
> 
> If you open a second account *for any reason* all your accounts will be immediately suspended and you will never be allowed to become an active member of ASF again.
> 
> There's no reason for anyone to be registering a second user name and we do not accept any excuses - trust me, we hear a lot of them!




I received this today via email from someone who was banned for operating more than one ASF account:



> I have a message saying I have been banned?
> I did not know I could not have multiple usernames or accounts?
> This is not stipulated anywhere? and if it is it is not very clear?
> please re-instate my memebership as I believe I have not done anything wrong?




Apart from this thread, it is stipulated in the ASF Terms of Use:



> Each person is entitled to one Aussie Stock Forums account only. If Aussie Stock Forums administrators or moderators suspect that an individual is operating more than one account that person will be permanently barred from the site and all accounts connected with that person will be disabled.




...and the ASF Posting Guidelines:



> 10. Each user is only allowed one ASF account. If you register more than one username you will be banned permanently from ASF with no questions asked!




Don't throw away your ability to participate in the discussions here at ASF by doing something as silly as operating more than one ASF account. We have extremely sophisticated technology that detects those who are operating more than one account, and if you do it, you *will* be caught. 

I honestly fail to understand how anyone could think that sort of behaviour is acceptable, especially on a stock market forum.


----------



## Donga

Joe Blow said:


> I honestly fail to understand how anyone could think that sort of behaviour is acceptable, especially on a stock market forum.




You don't have to be a shonky company director to have no shame. Some people believe they are entitled to manipulate to succeed in life. Pity


----------



## nunthewiser

i would like to point out that the email Joe recieved was not from my goodself no matter how similar our spelling skills are 

thankyou

a one alias nun


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

nunthewiser said:


> i would like to point out that the email Joe recieved was not from my goodself no matter how similar our spelling skills are
> 
> thankyou
> 
> a one alias nun




What?? nun its got question marks, capital letters, and even dashes, it CAN'T be you


----------



## moXJO

Joe I still have my old username working. Can you delete it as it’s my username for other forums and subscriptions. And on the odd occasion I type it into the log on screen here without thinking.

_Disclosure_
Reason I changed it was it was too close to my company name. Not sure I ever used it to post when I first opened it, and have not posted with it at all since change over of name. Was opened when I first joined up in 2005-2006(can't remember which one).


----------



## Joe Blow

moXJO said:


> Joe I still have my old username working. Can you delete it as it’s my username for other forums and subscriptions. And on the odd occasion I type it into the log on screen here without thinking.
> 
> _Disclosure_
> Reason I changed it was it was too close to my company name. Not sure I ever used it to post when I first opened it, and have not posted with it at all since change over of name. Was opened when I first joined up in 2005-2006(can't remember which one).




Account deleted.


----------



## Joe Blow

Just a reminder to everyone to never create any more than one ASF account.

Unfortunately, we have no choice but to ban the accounts of users we suspect to be operating more than one ASF account and the technology we use to detect multiple accounts is extremely sophisticated and effective. 

Once a person is banned for operating multiple ASF accounts they will never be allowed to re-register so please be very careful.

Please contact me via PM or the site contact form if:


There is someone else in your household or workplace who has their own ASF account.
You are thinking of registering at ASF but suspect you may have already registered here before.

Thank you.


----------



## Joe Blow

If your access to ASF is restricted because your email address is no longer valid or you have unsubscribed from the mailing list, *please do not register another account.*

Our system will detect that you have registered more than one account and you will be suspended.

If you have any problems updating your email address, please contact me via PM or the site contact forum and I will assist you.

If your email address is no longer valid, you can update it here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/security

If you have unsubscribed from the mailing list and would like to resubscribe, please contact me via the site contact form with your details.

Thank you!


----------



## Joe Blow

If you find your ASF account has been restricted and you cannot search the forums or view attachments, there are only two reasons that this would happen:

1) You voluntarily unsubscribed from the mailing list, or;
2) Your email address is no longer valid and has been bouncing.

If your account has been restricted please *do not register another account*. Both accounts will be immediately suspended if you do. It is almost impossible for those who have registered more than one ASF account to escape detection, so please don't do it!

To restore your access, first check whether your ASF email address is up to date. You can check your email address and update it if necessary here.

If it is valid you have most likely unsubscribed from the mailing list. To have your access restored, contact me via the website contact form (there is a permanent link in the footer) and simply ask to be resubscribed.

If you have been an ASF member for a little while and you would like to update your email address to a free web based email address (hotmail, yahoo etc.), please contact me via the site contact form with the details and I will update it for you manually. We do not accept these email addresses at registration due to abuse by spammers and serial pests but are happy for regular ASF members to use them if they wish.


----------



## nunthewiser

Dear Joe.

On other forums/chatrooms it seems normal policy for some to be able to have multiple accounts, this practise comes in real handy when one is ramping stocks and arguing with others.

I was just wondering is there any chance i can have another account so i can congratulate myself when i make good calls and also able to twist the story between myself when i make bad ones.

I thankyou in advance for your understanding and genorosity in this matter .

Yours sincerely 

nunthewiser/stock forum guru


----------



## Joe Blow

nunthewiser said:


> Dear Joe.
> 
> On other forums/chatrooms it seems normal policy for some to be able to have multiple accounts, this practise comes in real handy when one is ramping stocks and arguing with others.
> 
> I was just wondering is there any chance i can have another account so i can congratulate myself when i make good calls and also able to twist the story between myself when i make bad ones.
> 
> I thankyou in advance for your understanding and genorosity in this matter .
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> nunthewiser/stock forum guru




Hi Nun,

Unfortunately you are unable to operate multiple account in order to congratulate yourself. 

However, for a small fee either myself or one of the moderators are happy to congratulate you publicly for your good calls (imaginary or otherwise). For a larger fee we are also happy to publicly acknowledge your undiscovered genius.


----------



## Boyou

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Nun,
> 
> Unfortunately you are unable to operate multiple account in order to congratulate yourself.
> 
> However, for a small fee either myself or one of the moderators are happy to congratulate you publicly for your good calls (imaginary or otherwise). For a larger fee we are also happy to publicly acknowledge your undiscovered genius.




"Power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely"

All too funny.Keep up the good work Joe..and Nun,you should do stand up!!


----------



## nulla nulla

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Nun,
> 
> Unfortunately you are unable to operate multiple account in order to congratulate yourself.
> 
> However, for a small fee either myself or one of the moderators are happy to congratulate you publicly for your good calls (imaginary or otherwise). For a larger fee we are also happy to publicly acknowledge your undiscovered genius.




Hmmm......define "small fee" and "larger fee", we could be able to come to a viable commercial arrangement here.


----------



## Boyou

Posting this sort of rubbish is the quickest way to get your account removed,Elias Abr.

A moderator will be along soon to sort you out


----------



## Joe Blow

Please do not register more than one ASF account. There are automated systems in place to detect multiple account registrations and your second account will be rejected automatically.

There is a rule of only one account per person, so please respect that and just use the one ASF account.

Thank you.


----------

